# Riley at 17 weeks



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of my gorgeous boy, love him more and more each day!


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Riley is absolutely gorgeous . He looks like my cockapoo Pippa and she is also the same age as Riley.


----------



## Rosie's dad (Nov 27, 2011)

He is a handsome boy.
love pic 1 keep them coming)


A dog is for life!!!


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hes gorgeous , beautiful colour how much does he weigh, and whats his height?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Riley is gorgeous - such a handsome pup


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous,what a stunner!! xxx


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you all. Riley is 6.1kg and is approx 12-13" high at his shoulder- couldn't get him to stand still but thereabouts, neck to tail he is about 13-14" long.
He seems to have had a bit of a growth spurt between 14-16 weeks but now slowed down again, would love to know how big he will end up as I am forever being asked!!


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

avrildunseath said:


> Riley is absolutely gorgeous . He looks like my cockapoo Pippa and she is also the same age as Riley.


Do you have any pics of Pippa on here would love to see?


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

He certainly a good looker...just want to plonk a kiss on that sweet nose.


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

You will see a picture of Pippa if you look at the new members section . Pippa was only about 9 weeks in the picture. I must get some more recent pictures of her . I will post some new pictures soon. Is Riley a toy cockapoo. Pippas weight and height seems very similar to Riley. I'm like you I'm very curious to know what size she will be as an adult.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Riley, such a gorgeous boy! I think your pic in the Equafleece comp is my fav too.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

I found her!! She is gorgeous!!! 
If you could post a current pic that would be great. Riley is a miniature poodle cross xx


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah thank you, I think he is gorgeous but aren't they all, he is a cheeky chap but so loving and his equafleece is fantastic - so many people comment on it and my husband has finally accepted it!!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

He's a smasher! Love him.


----------

